# Finding work and salary we can expect?



## clairelouise

I am in childcare (A nursery nurse) and my husband does accident repair, mainly painting the vehicles after they have been repaird, Its fairly well paid over here in the uk,

Does anyone know if these jobs will be easy enough to find over in NZ and what kind of salary we can expect from them,

I have 2 daughters age 9yrs and 2yrs old. I would obv need childcare too which i have re-searched on and this doesnt seem too much of a problem, (Except school holidays) But maybe i can find term time work in a school nursery/classroom assistant,

Can anyone help on this please, I have found a link on here and looked but it didnt have our jobs listed and the more ive looked ive really not found much imformation

Thank you and all advice appreciated,
claire


----------



## kiwigser

clairelouise said:


> I am in childcare (A nursery nurse) and my husband does accident repair, mainly painting the vehicles after they have been repaird, Its fairly well paid over here in the uk,
> 
> Does anyone know if these jobs will be easy enough to find over in NZ and what kind of salary we can expect from them,
> 
> I have 2 daughters age 9yrs and 2yrs old. I would obv need childcare too which i have re-searched on and this doesnt seem too much of a problem, (Except school holidays) But maybe i can find term time work in a school nursery/classroom assistant,
> 
> Can anyone help on this please, I have found a link on here and looked but it didnt have our jobs listed and the more ive looked ive really not found much imformation
> 
> Thank you and all advice appreciated,
> claire


Have a look at http://www2.careers.govt.nz/who_earns_what.html?gclid=CIXE7f66uqYCFQEGbAodWCXWGw

also Salary guide - Trade Me Jobs


----------



## saritabear

Nursery nurse work is a little tricky - I too am a nursery nurse and have been enquiring about jobs. In NZ you need to have completed the Early Childhood Diploma ( a 3 year course) to work in a nursery. You can get your UK qualifications recognised but if its a NVQ then this isn't enough of a qual to work in a nursery - you really need a UK degree in early years to just work straight away. Either way you'll have to get your quals recognised via the NZQA department and then register yourself. Classroom assistants (or teacher aides) don't need such a high qual (I think) but there aren't many of those sorts of jobs. I have a teaching degree for secondary and even this doesn't mean I can get a nursery nurse job. Try having a look on the education gazette website for jobs, the NZQA for advice on registering your qual and also the Teach NZ website for info on salaries and working in schools. Hope this helps.
sarah


----------



## clairelouise

saritabear said:


> Nursery nurse work is a little tricky - I too am a nursery nurse and have been enquiring about jobs. In NZ you need to have completed the Early Childhood Diploma ( a 3 year course) to work in a nursery. You can get your UK qualifications recognised but if its a NVQ then this isn't enough of a qual to work in a nursery - you really need a UK degree in early years to just work straight away. Either way you'll have to get your quals recognised via the NZQA department and then register yourself. Classroom assistants (or teacher aides) don't need such a high qual (I think) but there aren't many of those sorts of jobs. I have a teaching degree for secondary and even this doesn't mean I can get a nursery nurse job. Try having a look on the education gazette website for jobs, the NZQA for advice on registering your qual and also the Teach NZ website for info on salaries and working in schools. Hope this helps.
> sarah




Hi, Ive done fair bit of research last couple of weeks and the sites really need to work together ! One site s telling me im highly qualified others are telling me i need to go back to uni for 3 years to get a degree which will practically give me the qualification i have now as an nvq 3 in childcare !!! Im not willing to go to uni for 3 years now, Im 30 and have 2 children, i cant afford it and i dont have the time and ive really had it with courses, Ive worked so hard and gained a good qualification and even ran rooms in nurseries for years and over in NZ is seems id be classed like a student :confused2:

Though my friend who lives in auckland has looked into it for me and has said i am qualified over there !
Im still looking into it at the moment, Thanks for your reply


----------



## sdh080

clairelouise said:


> Hi, Ive done fair bit of research last couple of weeks and the sites really need to work together ! One site s telling me im highly qualified others are telling me i need to go back to uni for 3 years to get a degree which will practically give me the qualification i have now as an nvq 3 in childcare !!! Im not willing to go to uni for 3 years now, Im 30 and have 2 children, i cant afford it and i dont have the time and ive really had it with courses, Ive worked so hard and gained a good qualification and even ran rooms in nurseries for years and over in NZ is seems id be classed like a student :confused2:
> 
> Though my friend who lives in auckland has looked into it for me and has said i am qualified over there !
> Im still looking into it at the moment, Thanks for your reply


A degree and a NVQ 3 are two totally different levels of qualification.


----------

